# Indian Government Decides GitHub Is A Hub Of Terrorist Activity



## DomainBop (Jan 2, 2015)

India blocked 32 websites this week, including GitHub and the Internet Archive, because some dumbass decided the sites are used to spread "ISIS propaganda".  The bans on GitHub, Vimeo, DailyMotion, and Weebly have now been lifted but the other 28 sites remain blocked.

The list of sites:

justpaste,it

hastebin.com

codepad.org

pastie.org

pastee.org

paste2.org

slexy.org

paste4btc.com

0bin.net

heypasteit.com

sourceforge.net/projects/phorkie

atnsoft.com/textpaster

archive.org

hpage.com

ipage.com

webs.com

weebly.com

000webhost.com

freehosting.com

vimeo.com

dailymotion.com

pastebin.com

gist.github.com

ipaste.eu, thesnippetapp.com

snipt.net

tny.cz (Tinypaste)

github.com (gist-it)

snipplr.com

termbin.com

snippetsource.net

cryptbin.com.

ZDNet article: http://www.zdnet.com/article/india-blocks-32-websites-including-github-internet-archive-pastebin-vimeo/

TechCrunch: http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/31/indian-government-censorsht/


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 2, 2015)

Because obviously banning via DNS will fix everything.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 2, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> India blocked 32 websites this week, including GitHub and the Internet Archive, because some dumbass decided the sites are used to spread "ISIS propaganda".  The bans on GitHub, Vimeo, DailyMotion, and Weebly have now been lifted but the other 28 sites remain blocked.
> 
> The list of sites:
> 
> ...


Did they let the monkies think of which site to ban? Like seriously...


----------



## Wintereise (Jan 2, 2015)

Which mongoloid has so many problems with pastebin sites? <.<'


----------



## jarland (Jan 2, 2015)

Governments are so adorable sometimes.


----------



## Nett (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol wut.


----------



## zionvps (Jan 7, 2015)

I thought i would have to use a vpn to bypass these bans. Surprisingly just switching to google dns fixed the issue.


----------

